# General > Business >  Bespoke Cupcakes, Cookies & Occasion Cakes

## ashaw1

*I am in the process of setting up a business providing home made cupcakes etc with a difference.*

*These cupcakes are muffin sized, made totally from scratch and iced and decorated in a way most people will never have seen before.*

*They can be boxed in various quantities and given as gifts, constructed into a tower to replace the traditional wedding cake and are all made to the customers specification.*

*Because they are made from scratch special dietary requirements can also be taken into account.*

*I have also purchased an edible ink printer so virtually any corporate logo, message or photo can also be added.*

*My website is currently under construction but have a temporary address which is: http://cherryblossombakery.webs.com/*
*or my facebook page is 'Cherry Blossom Bakery'*

*Thank You!*

----------


## cherokee

Sounds lovely and probably tastes even better ashaw1 -
*WISHING* *YOU ALL THE VERY BEST ON YOUR NEW BUSINESS !*

----------


## WICKER10

> *I am in the process of setting up a business providing home made cupcakes etc with a difference.*
> 
> *These cupcakes are muffin sized, made totally from scratch and iced and decorated in a way most people will never have seen before.*
> 
> *They can be boxed in various quantities and given as gifts, constructed into a tower to replace the traditional wedding cake and are all made to the customers specification.*
> 
> *Because they are made from scratch special dietary requirements can also be taken into account.*
> 
> *I have also purchased an edible ink printer so virtually any corporate logo, message or photo can also be added.*
> ...


Where is your bakery?

----------


## ashaw1

*I will be working mainly from home (in Wick) and have a few other ideas in the pipeline.*


*And before anyone raises the issue yes the business is in the process of registering with the council and enviromental health will be carrying out an inspection as soon as the new kitchen is finished next week.*

----------


## ashaw1

> Sounds lovely and probably tastes even better ashaw1 -
> *WISHING* *YOU ALL THE VERY BEST ON YOUR NEW BUSINESS !*


 
*Thank you! It's only taken me 38 years to find a job i love doing!*

----------


## smiles

Had a look at your website your cakes just look wonderful you are clearly highly skilled at what you do! 
Do u do wedding cakes by any chance?
All the best

----------


## ashaw1

*Thank you! I am completely self taught and am learning more each day!*

*It really depends what you mean by a 'wedding cake'. I haven't yet tackled a traditional wedding cake as such but the cupcakes look beautiful as a tower for which i have a custom built stand. The top cake can still be done as a more traditional cake and then decorated in such a way as to tie in with the cupcakes below. The good thing about this is you can have various different flavours of cupcakes and it's also something a little different!*

*Just google 'cupcake tower' and you will see exactly what can be done with them!*

----------


## Allsorts

Good luck and your  cakes look amazing

----------


## smiles

Just googled cupcake tower looks good and very different, how much on advance would you need? I'm not getting married until next year, but defo fancy that it's much better than a traditional cake!  :Smile:

----------


## ashaw1

*Because of the importance of a wedding i would probably advise you to provisionally book the date as soon as you have it. Further details can be added to that booking along the way, when you have figured out colour schemes etc just let me know. As long as i know exact details and numbers about a month before the big day that would be fine, just so i can order supplies etc.*

----------


## our_town_magazine

Hi,
I'm about to publish an 'Our Town' magazine for Wick & Thurso. It'll be sent out to every single address, both commercial and residential in KW14 and KW1, about 13,000 homes and businesses.

As a new venture, I thought you might find it useful to consider for advertising as it is very much cheaper than local newspapers and the only magazine in the area delivered free through the letterbox.

My website is www.ourtownmag.co.uk. Feel free to have a browse and download the media pack.

Your cakes look amazing and I wish you every success in  your new venture.

Kind regards,

Jenny McCann
Publisher
Our Town magazine

----------


## yorkshire lassie

hiya,
my sister bit the bullet a couple of years ago and started the same sort of business as you.  she's based in west yorkshire and her business is doing really well.  her web page is

www.emmas-cakes.com

and she can be found on facebook at emmas-cakes.

she also had to register and get hygiene/environmental health clearance.  if you have any questions, i'm sure she won't mind answering them if she can.

amanda

----------


## ashaw1

> hiya,
> my sister bit the bullet a couple of years ago and started the same sort of business as you. she's based in west yorkshire and her business is doing really well. her web page is
> 
> www.emmas-cakes.com
> 
> and she can be found on facebook at emmas-cakes.
> 
> she also had to register and get hygiene/environmental health clearance. if you have any questions, i'm sure she won't mind answering them if she can.
> 
> amanda


*That's lovely, thank you! Will definately look her up on Facebook and check out her website.* 

*Adelle x*

----------


## ciderally

good luck....free sample????  xx

----------


## ashaw1

> good luck....free sample???? xx


*Thank you!   Will add you to the list! :-)*

----------


## ashaw1

*Just to let you know that the resistration for my business is now complete. Premises have been passed by environmental health so now it's all systems go.*

*Have had a great response to my cakes and already have a number of orders.*

*Once again thank you for your support!*

*http://cherryblossombakery.webs.com/*

----------

